# 90cm - Without Boundaries



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

I wanted to share this layout as I am finally going to move on from it. The layout is a year and a half old, so the original layout idea is long gone. As you can see it is such a jungle, that any layout is almost impossible It is certainly proof that the natural aquarium is not just a short term thing

I will follow this up soon with lists of fish, plants, and setup info. I really don't even know what everything is in this tank. HAHA

Hope you enjoy, let me know if you have any questions.

Thanks for looking





































jB


----------



## fishman9809 (Feb 4, 2008)

wats the schooling fish? red phantoms?


----------



## chester (Feb 22, 2005)

I like it. The stem plants should be higher and thicker. I think it would be better without the green plant (Shinnersia?) in the right middle - it stands out a bit for me. But all in all - very good, natural looking layout.


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

chester said:


> I like it. The stem plants should be higher and thicker. I think it would be better without the green plant (Shinnersia?) in the right middle - it stands out a bit for me. But all in all - very good, natural looking layout.


Yes, I can see what you are saying here. The original layout idea was lost a year ago. It is just so hard to maintain nature in such a small environment. At about the 8 month mark, i sort of got busy and the tank just did what it was going to do. 

Fishman - They are Hyphessobrycon griemi

jB


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Here are the specs for this layout.

You can also see them here...
http://projectaquarium.com/aquarium.aspx?ID=6

*Capacity:* 50 Gallons
*Dimensions:* 90x45x45cm
*pH:* 6.8
*KH:* 3
*GH:* 5

*Lighting:* 2x55 Power Compact (6700k) On a timer for 9 hours a day

*CO2:* Pressurized C02 with diffuser

*Nutrients:* Maintain 1ppm of NO3, .1ppm of PO4, 1ppm of K, and dose 2ml micros daily

*Substrate:* Amazonia and Power Sand

*Flora:* Taxiphyllum alternans, Anubias barteri var. nana 'Petite', Anubias Coffeefolia, Ludwigia brevipes, Cryptocoryne wendtii 'bronze', Cryptocoryne wendtii 'green', Rotala rotundifolia 'Green' Narrow, Lindernia anagallis, Echinodorus tenellus

*Fauna:* Hyphessobrycon griemi, Aplocheilichthys normani, Otocinclus, Caridina japonica

jB


----------



## fishman9809 (Feb 4, 2008)

huh, who woulda thought, they really look like red phantoms, oh well. GREAT TANK!!!!


----------



## Bert H (Mar 2, 2004)

Yeah, it's a little overgrown, but still beautiful, healthy plants! When was the last time you did much in the way of pruning/replanting?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Beautiful. I like the wild lacy look of it. I wouldn't change a thing....


----------



## jasonc (May 2, 2008)

Like your setup, clean & healthy plants.......great


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Bert H said:


> Yeah, it's a little overgrown, but still beautiful, healthy plants! When was the last time you did much in the way of pruning/replanting?


Thanks Bert

I guess i would just do some pruning every few months. I never really did any replanting so to speak. There were a couple other plants in there that got choked out as time passed.... HC, crypt lucens, didiplis, and balansae. So i just sort of let it do its thing. Mostly because of time and priorities. I got married, honeymoon, new house projects, etc, all in that time span. So there wasnt much time to really have my hands in a tank.

Thanks Tex Gal and Jason

jB


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

Jason Baliban said:


> Mostly because of time and priorities. I got married, honeymoon, new house projects, etc, all in that time span. So there wasnt much time to really have my hands in a tank.
> jB


Priorities! Priorities!! (...wonder what it would look like if you had puttered in it?!!! Looks great now!)


----------



## djarmstrong (Feb 12, 2008)

Lovley looking tank .


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

Thank you dj and Tex

jB


----------



## bamse2008 (Mar 24, 2008)

i am a bit confused. i can see that you keep the no3 level to 1ppm, isn't it a bit too low with all the mass of plants you have there, especialy that you also have fast growing plants? i am curious about the level of iron, what level of iron do you maintain?


----------



## twilothunder (Sep 18, 2005)

Hey Jason,

Cool tank; very natural.

Where were you keeping this bad boy? I don't recall seeing it before now...?

Vin


----------



## Jason Baliban (Feb 21, 2005)

bamse2008 said:


> i am a bit confused. i can see that you keep the no3 level to 1ppm, isn't it a bit too low with all the mass of plants you have there, especialy that you also have fast growing plants? i am curious about the level of iron, what level of iron do you maintain?


Yeah, it is a little low, but the lighting is also low, so the growth is slow. The plants have adapted over the year to the slower growth, and limited nutrients. Im not sure about the iron. I know i put 2ml of flourish in there daily. So whatever that comes out to is what is in there.

Vin - This is the 50 gallon that was always here. It must have been awhile since you had seen it We shouldnt make a habit of going this long between get togethers. We dont need anymore surprizes HAHA

jB


----------



## twilothunder (Sep 18, 2005)

Jason Baliban said:


> Yeah, it is a little low, but the lighting is also low, so the growth is slow. The plants have adapted over the year to the slower growth, and limited nutrients. Im not sure about the iron. I know i put 2ml of flourish in there daily. So whatever that comes out to is what is in there.
> 
> Vin - This is the 50 gallon that was always here. It must have been awhile since you had seen it We shouldnt make a habit of going this long between get togethers. We dont need anymore surprizes HAHA
> 
> jB


ah, I thought so!

The layout looked similar but the photo looks like a rimless tank. Did you remove the tank trim?

Anyway, sweet tank and best of luck with the ADA contest.


----------



## Ulan (Oct 2, 2006)

I love this tank. The wild and slightly overgrown look has its very own charm .


----------

